# Chukar Dinner



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

Had my best chukar hunt ever. We came home with 6 (3 apiece), but really should have limited out by about 10:00 if we would have shot half decent. Had a nice dinner tonight with wild rice and BBQ zucchini and the birds. Lots of fun, and great tablefare. I love this time of the year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for you. I had a similar dinner a couple nights ago but it was plain, white rice with some blue grouse. The very first bite I bit right into a #6 shot pellet but things went well after that haha.


----------

